# HPI Ken Block WR8 Flux



## jjw724 (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.hpiracing.com/kitinfo/109313/
I don't post over here much but found this new car coming out & was wondering opinions on it, being a big Ken Block fan & i own the Ken Block Traxxas 1/16 brushless, this looks like something i might be interested in purchasing although i read somewhere the price range will be $450 - $500

Thanks in advance


----------



## stephen4396 (Jan 14, 2011)

*looks like a blast*

so hpi im assuming took the rights from traxxas


----------



## jjw724 (Aug 31, 2009)

stephen4396 said:


> so hpi im assuming took the rights from traxxas


or maybe like spent more money then traxxas on sponsorship for him anyways, idk


----------

